# Vaperite - Wismec Reuleaux RX200



## Vaperite South Africa (23/11/15)

Black and white versions on order and hopefully shipping next week. 
Anticipate pricing at around R1000 each.
Not a DNA but a great option if you don't want to spend R2500 on the DNA version​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zahz (24/11/15)

Great deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly22 (25/11/15)

U guys bringing in different colors or just the grey?

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffnpuff (26/11/15)

kelly22 said:


> U guys bringing in different colors or just the grey?
> 
> Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


The RX200 version doesn't come in grey, only black and white/cyan.

Grey is reserved for the DNA200 version only.


----------



## zadiac (26/11/15)

lol.....that front panel looks like a face that's startled.....it's like "Wha?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jos (26/11/15)

Being an absolute pleb when it comes to regulated devices, so please take this question from whence it comes 

What can the DNA to that this one can't?


----------



## VapingSquid (26/11/15)

@Jos 

E-scribe software - a whole world of customisation


----------



## Robin Cilliers (29/11/15)

so much want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dylan Carreira (9/12/15)

I have to agree with Robin 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/12/15)

These are in stock in limited quantities at both our Eastgate and Bedfordview shops and on the website. R900 collected from our shops or R925 plus R75 shipping if ordered online. Almost sold out of the batch that arrived today but 100 more inbound next week!!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/12/15)

kelly22 said:


> U guys bringing in different colors or just the grey?
> 
> Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


We have both the black and the white versions in stock


----------



## Dylan Carreira (9/12/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have both the black and the white versions in stock


The grey is the DNA version I think 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/12/15)

Correct. The DNA is black and grey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (13/12/15)

We have sold out of the black RX200 and have a few white / cyan left in stock. We are expecting our next shipment of 100 RX200's towards the end of this coming week so back orders can be made via our website or email us to reserve one.

http://vaperite.co.za/product/wismec-reuleaux-rx200/


----------

